# Ladies aus Niedersachsen



## Ines82 (1. April 2012)

Hi Mädels, 
mein Name ist Ines, ich bin 29 Jahre alt und komme aus Osnabrück. Ich fahre seid 2,5 Jahren Mountainbike und bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Mädels die hier aus dem Umland kommen. Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich hier jemand meldet! 

LG, Ines


----------



## engel533 (1. April 2012)

Ines82 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> mein Name ist Ines, ich bin 29 Jahre alt und komme aus Osnabrück. Ich fahre seid 2,5 Jahren Mountainbike und bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Mädels die hier aus dem Umland kommen. Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich hier jemand meldet!
> 
> LG, Ines


.    

Hallo ines, Ich heiße auch ines, bike ebenfalls seit ca. 3 Jahren. *grins* suche auch jemanden zum gemeinsam biken Und Ich bin auch 29. Freue mich über eine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ines82 (2. April 2012)

Hi Ines  wo kommst du denn her und wo bist du immer so am biken?


----------



## engel533 (2. April 2012)

Guten Morgen. Ich komme aus der Nähe von versmold, sagt dir das was? Woher kommst du Und wo fährst du?


----------



## engel533 (2. April 2012)

Bin im ganzen zeitig unterwegs, hauptsächlich im Bereich borholzhausen.


----------



## engel533 (2. April 2012)

Statt zeitig sollte das teuto heißen. Grins


----------



## Ines82 (2. April 2012)

Ich fahre auch viel im Teutoburger Wald, oder am Dörenberg. Ich komme aus Osnabrück, also gar nicht so weit weg  Versmold sagt mir auch was. Warst du schon mal im Osnabrücker Land unterwegs?


----------



## engel533 (2. April 2012)

Ich bin ohne jemanden der vor mir fährt völlig orientierungslos, habe aber den Teuto schon mehrmals durchquert, in alle Richtungen und auch verschieden Lange Etappen. Dörenberg war ich schon oft. Osnabrückerland sagt mir jetzt nichts, aber egal ich probiere alles aus. Ich liebe Gelände, bin technisch recht gut drauf, würde ich mal sagen. Hast du lust dich mal unter meiner E-mail adresse zu melden, dann kann ich dir meine Handynr. schicken und wir simsen oder telefonieren mal, da ich kein Internet am Rechner habe außer auf Arbeit und sonst kann ich nur übers handy online und das ist ziemlich kompliziert. [email protected]. Ich würde mich riesig freuen, habe zur Zeit auch teilweise Urlaubstage, wäre super wenn wir die gleich nutzen könnten. Meld dich. Liebe Grüße von Ines an Ines *grins*


----------



## engel533 (2. April 2012)

Wenn du möchtest, kannst du mir ja auch Deine nr. Ins e-mailfach schreiben, dann meld Ich mich via sms bei dir, dann kann man sich schneller austauschen. Freu mich


----------



## Ines82 (3. April 2012)

Hab dir ne Email geschickt


----------



## engel533 (7. April 2012)

So, ines...... Wann fährst du denn mal? Also, so ne mädelstour? 
Gibts eigentlich noch andere Mädels hier in der Gegend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

